# Bases de donnes > Langage SQL > Livres >  Avis sur livres de C. Soutou

## alatox

J'aimerais savoir ce qu'apporte le livre "UML 2 pour les bases de donnes Avec 20 exercices corrigs" de Christian Soutou par rapport, au livre, toujours du mme auteur "De UML  SQL, Conception de bases de donnes" publi en 2002 par le mme auteur. Avoir les deux semble-t-il judicieux ?

----------


## Soutou

Salut 

A choisir procures toi la plus rcente UML2 ... qui est l'dition qui a suivie De UML...

Bien que n'tant pas vraiment satisfait de ce travail que je compte mettre  jour en 2011/2012 avec des cas rels et d'autres trucs, il devrait quand mme t'tre utile dans ton apprentissage.

Je promet de t'envoyer un exemplaire de la prochaine dition si me fais passer ton adresse.

----------


## Soutou

alatox si tu es toujours de ce monde, je tiens parole et est prt  t'envoyer un exemplaire de la deuxime dition du livre UML / BD.

Alive et informaticien toujours ?

----------

